# Good book recommendation



## billygoat (Aug 31, 2013)

I read a book last year that I highly recommend. It is "Culture Shock" and it does a good job of explaining the filipino culture from a western point of view. It has helped me a lot in understanding this very different culture I have joined myself to...

I mentioned this in another post but thought if anyone has not already seen this book it would be worth a mention.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

After 30 years of association with this place I'm still going to check my library for it.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Preparation sure does help but we can't change the way we look if you look like a Westerner no matter what you're going to be hounded, all the magical things you say hand gestures won't keep them from tapping your shoulders with a letter. 

I had two boys approach me (I'm carrying my grandson) and family in tow and they started tapping me on both sides of my shoulder with their envelopes, I mentioned to them I am not a tourist please...yea I lost it a little later when the air-compressor I had just purchased was getting lifted and dropped by them because I didn't give them any money I guess.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

billygoat said:


> I read a book last year that I highly recommend. It is "Culture Shock" and it does a good job of explaining the filipino culture from a western point of view. It has helped me a lot in understanding this very different culture I have joined myself to...
> 
> I mentioned this in another post but thought if anyone has not already seen this book it would be worth a mention.


That would be a good read for any of us--no matter how long we have been here. Do you know if it is available as a "free: E-book? If so, please post the link here. Even if not free, a link would help get the title to others.

Additional:

Got looking around for info on this book and found a great little article that was written about the book. Funny and strange stuff in the book and really makes ya wonder---how does anything ever actually get done here?


Gene


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Gene and Viol said:


> That would be a good read for any of us--no matter how long we have been here. Do you know if it is available as a "free: E-book? If so, please post the link here. Even if not free, a link would help get the title to others.
> 
> Additional:
> 
> ...


Gene,

It's on Amazon in eformat for $6.99. If you have a laptop or tablet with Kindle reader on it, you can order. 

Jon


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

things here we will probably always look at funny. Although im told by friends in the usa I look at things way differently now. SCAREY


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

lefties, i view that comment as we are a little more "enlightened" about things. As we have chosen to move outside of our comfort zone/cocoons from back home. 

For me I like to think that we are truly exploring our world (culturally and geographically). And our world is not defined as the back yard of a county that we grew up in.


----------



## billygoat (Aug 31, 2013)

*Thanks, Gene*



Gene and Viol said:


> That would be a good read for any of us--no matter how long we have been here. Do you know if it is available as a "free: E-book? If so, please post the link here. Even if not free, a link would help get the title to others.
> 
> Additional:
> 
> ...


Good review...even though I read the book last summer, I am now going to follow my own advice and read it again now that I have another year of living here in the Philippines.. this book really is worth reading for anyone who either lives here or is married to a filipino/a...(and no, the author is not my uncle haha)...and you can skip around, reading the chapters that are of interest at that time if you don't want to read it cover to cover.

As Jon pointed out, you can get the e-book from amazon for $6.99 and read it on your computer if you don't own a kindle...

P.S. make sure you get Culture Shock Philippines. I just noticed there are versions for other countries also......


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

After reading the Amazon preview I now wish my wife's family were Filipino ; P


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*We probably have more patience*



jon1 said:


> lefties, i view that comment as we are a little more "enlightened" about things. As we have chosen to move outside of our comfort zone/cocoons from back home.
> 
> For me I like to think that we are truly exploring our world (culturally and geographically). And our world is not defined as the back yard of a county that we grew up in.



My experience here has given me more patience and a lighter attitude when things are not in stock in the US, I'm used to seeing some of my favorite things disappear here and never reappear such as coffee creamer, dang it, miss the N'Joy that they used sell and I used in the US, made in heaven, many food items I also enjoyed are not common place in my Municipality and surrounding area's, taco's is one, driving around in the US, what a joy that was too.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

plenty of tacos over here mccalley,,,come on over....


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Tacos*



lefties43332 said:


> plenty of tacos over here mccalley,,,come on over....


Dang...dang I'm jealous, they sell these swarma nasty sweet tacos and I don't eat them anymore, as a teen I worked at taco spot for 3 years so I make my own, it was a Mom and Pop owned place it's starting to expand, anyway I know their recipe because I made the taco meat and grinder sauce, thought about opening up something here but nobody has money for quality tacos and most don't like taco's or Chili, I can make an awesome black bean chili and it gets mediocre reviews they dont' understand the flavors such as cumin it smells like underarms to them, lol.


----------



## billygoat (Aug 31, 2013)

*missing good mexican food*



mcalleyboy said:


> Dang...dang I'm jealous, they sell these swarma nasty sweet tacos and I don't eat them anymore, as a teen I worked at taco spot for 3 years so I make my own, it was a Mom and Pop owned place it's starting to expand, anyway I know their recipe because I made the taco meat and grinder sauce, thought about opening up something here but nobody has money for quality tacos and most don't like taco's or Chili, I can make an awesome black bean chili and it gets mediocre reviews they dont' understand the flavors such as cumin it smells like underarms to them, lol.


yep...one of my frustrations is being excited to have my pinay wife try a food i love that she never had before, only to find out she doesn't like it....

I was telling a buddy back home the other day that there is just about every kind of food from all over the world here in Manila, but that the one thing I really miss is good old Sonoran Mexican food...tacos, green chile, rellenos, etc....serrano peppers and jalepenos...i know, i know, i could make my own, but sometimes it's nice to just sit down to a couple of cold cervezas and a plate of tacos, enchiladas, flautas, burritos etc without all the work......so spicy it makes your eyes water....salud'

I have tried so called "mexican food" a couple of times here, but it was a disappointment. I do have a tip on a little lunch place in Makati run by a mexican-american couple, so i am gonna check that out.....

it may be heresy to say so, but the native food is not one of the reasons i would want to come to PI.....there are some exceptions, liempo, lechon manok, etc.....but juz sayin'


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Corn tacos*



billygoat said:


> yep...one of my frustrations is being excited to have my pinay wife try a food i love that she never had before, only to find out she doesn't like it....
> 
> I was telling a buddy back home the other day that there is just about every kind of food from all over the world here in Manila, but that the one thing I really miss is good old Sonoran Mexican food...tacos, green chile, rellenos, etc....serrano peppers and jalepenos...i know, i know, i could make my own, but sometimes it's nice to just sit down to a couple of cold cervezas and a plate of tacos, enchiladas, flautas, burritos etc without all the work......so spicy it makes your eyes water....salud'
> 
> ...


I was amazed to find corn taco shells (watch out some are flour) in most of the large and some of the small grocery stores but finding corn meal or corn flour is impossible, if you ask for corn flour the employee will show you the corn starch lol, I have made inquire's with my neighbors and been to several grocery stores, they have no idea what I'm talking about, I have heard they might have it in Manila but? Miss the cornbread also.

All the other ingredients to make tacos are here, I miss the corn tortilla's though, I also bbq'd the meat and then made the guacamole and heated up the corn tortillas on the grill also made Quesidilla's but there's no such thing as corn tortilla's here a huge disappointment for me, I'm stuck with flour soft shells and those aren't so cheap but good.


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

Downloaded from Amazon! Excellant book! Highly recommend it!


----------



## raconnor (Oct 30, 2012)

mcalleyboy said:


> I was amazed to find corn taco shells (watch out some are flour) in most of the large and some of the small grocery stores but finding corn meal or corn flour is impossible, if you ask for corn flour the employee will show you the corn starch lol, I have made inquire's with my neighbors and been to several grocery stores, they have no idea what I'm talking about, I have heard they might have it in Manila but? Miss the cornbread also.
> 
> All the other ingredients to make tacos are here, I miss the corn tortilla's though, I also bbq'd the meat and then made the guacamole and heated up the corn tortillas on the grill also made Quesidilla's but there's no such thing as corn tortilla's here a huge disappointment for me, I'm stuck with flour soft shells and those aren't so cheap but good.


My wife and I make it a point to have some sort of Mexican food once a week. If it's fish tacos, she makes flour tortillas (and they are so good) and we eat them with a mango-corn-black bean salsa. But if it's carne asada, we make our own corn tortillas. Right now, Quakers masa harina is on sale in Market Market (240 for a 2 kilo bag). We also use this to make cornbread to eat with chili and beans with okra.
I just wish that tomatillos, ancho chiles, poblanos and pasilla chiles grew here and I'd be able to satisfy my Mexican food addictions.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

mcalleyboy said:


> Dang...dang I'm jealous, they sell these swarma nasty sweet tacos and I don't eat them anymore, as a teen I worked at taco spot for 3 years so I make my own, it was a Mom and Pop owned place it's starting to expand, anyway I know their recipe because I made the taco meat and grinder sauce, thought about opening up something here but nobody has money for quality tacos and most don't like taco's or Chili, I can make an awesome black bean chili and it gets mediocre reviews they dont' understand the flavors such as cumin it smells like underarms to them, lol.


Whenever Y'all get up to Angeles, try the VFW post for tacos. Darned good as well as the rest of their menu. come to think of it, Thanksgiving is coming up again and they will have their yearly turkey dinner. Did it last year and at P450.00, we're gonne eat there again this year.


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

Gene and Viol said:


> Whenever Y'all get up to Angeles, try the VFW post for tacos. Darned good as well as the rest of their menu. come to think of it, Thanksgiving is coming up again and they will have their yearly turkey dinner. Did it last year and at P450.00, we're gonne eat there again this year.


I'll recommend Ribhouse Smoke and Grill here in Bacolod City. Menu is mix of American, Filipino, Mexican and Japanese. Their tacos and quesadillas are good!


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

billygoat said:


> yep...one of my frustrations is being excited to have my pinay wife try a food i love that she never had before, only to find out she doesn't like it....
> 
> I was telling a buddy back home the other day that there is just about every kind of food from all over the world here in Manila, but that the one thing I really miss is good old Sonoran Mexican food...tacos, green chile, rellenos, etc....serrano peppers and jalepenos...i know, i know, i could make my own, but sometimes it's nice to just sit down to a couple of cold cervezas and a plate of tacos, enchiladas, flautas, burritos etc without all the work......so spicy it makes your eyes water....salud'
> 
> ...


Absolutely love kambing caldereta in Mindanao. Had it in san fransisco....do u like it??


----------



## billygoat (Aug 31, 2013)

Gene and Viol said:


> Whenever Y'all get up to Angeles, try the VFW post for tacos. Darned good as well as the rest of their menu. come to think of it, Thanksgiving is coming up again and they will have their yearly turkey dinner. Did it last year and at P450.00, we're gonne eat there again this year.


I can remember going to the grocery store in the USA to shop for groceries for Thanksgiving Dinner and easily spending $450...Dollars that is!! sounds great Gene...


----------



## billygoat (Aug 31, 2013)

lefties43332 said:


> Absolutely love kambing caldereta in Mindanao. Had it in san fransisco....do u like it??


err..well....have to admit i stay away from goat; not sure why....i guess we tend toward the foods we eat as a kid, and i never had goat growing up.....rattlesnake, lizard, squirrel yes, but never goat..........maybe i will have to try it


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

billygoat said:


> I can remember going to the grocery store in the USA to shop for groceries for Thanksgiving Dinner and easily spending $450...Dollars that is!! sounds great Gene...


Hahaha, yea, things are just a little bit less expensive here aren't they? I've not been back to the States now for 10 years and can hardly imagine how much things must cost there now--especially in my native Southern California! I think after living here in the islands for a time, we tend to forget the high cost of living and even having fun back in our home countries...


----------



## billygoat (Aug 31, 2013)

overmyer said:


> Downloaded from Amazon! Excellant book! Highly recommend it!


I'm thrilled you got the book, and more so that you like it. I learned more from that book than from being married to a pinay....it takes a long time to learn the nuances of the culture.

With all the talk about food I almost forgot this is a thread about the book..haha....we are easily distracted by food, I guess...haha


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Thread Topic*



billygoat said:


> I'm thrilled you got the book, and more so that you like it. I learned more from that book than from being married to a pinay....it takes a long time to learn the nuances of the culture.
> 
> With all the talk about food I almost forgot this is a thread about the book..haha....we are easily distracted by food, I guess...haha




Good point Billygoat. The thread is about books so guess
we'd better get
:focus:


----------



## billygoat (Aug 31, 2013)

Gene and Viol said:


> Good point Billygoat. The thread is about books so guess
> we'd better get
> :focus:


i dunno Gene, i like the food talk. Are you against food? JUST KIDDING!!!


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

billygoat said:


> Good review...even though I read the book last summer, I am now going to follow my own advice and read it again now that I have another year of living here in the Philippines.. this book really is worth reading for anyone who either lives here or is married to a filipino/a...(and no, the author is not my uncle haha)...and you can skip around, reading the chapters that are of interest at that time if you don't want to read it cover to cover.
> 
> As Jon pointed out, you can get the e-book from amazon for $6.99 and read it on your computer if you don't own a kindle...
> 
> P.S. make sure you get Culture Shock Philippines. I just noticed there are versions for other countries also......


Halfway thru the book already and like a lot of the info provided (some I already figured out the hard way)....


----------



## pac (Jul 27, 2013)

*Good Tip billygoat*



billygoat said:


> I read a book last year that I highly recommend. It is "Culture Shock" and it does a good job of explaining the filipino culture from a western point of view. It has helped me a lot in understanding this very different culture I have joined myself to...
> 
> I mentioned this in another post but thought if anyone has not already seen this book it would be worth a mention.


Nice link, BillyGoat--

For those interested in reading this, there are PDF copes (illegal) and Kindle versions available...(full pdf versions for free, but i support artists and programmers, want to see them paid for their effort, so didn't buy any of the online PDF $$$ versions for free. Amazon.com has several hard copies for sale for under $2. I settled for a $1.50 book in premier condition plus $4 shipping, total cost $5 & change.

Billygoat, tks for the link!
pac


----------

